

The wrong stuff - swah
http://blog.borud.no/2010/11/wrong-stuff.html

======
taphangum
Offtopic but how did you get your twitter feed to display itself like that:
<http://twitter.com/borud/>

~~~
swah
I'm not the author...

------
swah
Note: I didn't use a more descriptive title because it would be a spoiler.

